# yaboot



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2001)

voila j'ai installe yaboot tout fonctionne sauf que le menu n'ai pas graphique comme sous l'installe du CD , why ? comment active t on le mode graphique ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Avril 2001)

Ben tu peux toujours regarder par là si tu trouve..;

J'utlise pas Yaboot, donc je sais pas trop...
http://penguinppc.org/usr/ybin/doc/yaboot-faq.shtml 

------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------

